# Adobe site hacked



## DianeK (Oct 4, 2013)

This was just posted about an hour ago: http://www.macrumors.com/2013/10/03/adobe-hacked-2-9-million-customer-accounts-compromised/
Diane


----------



## brad-man (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the link! Great start for their "cloud" business model ;D


----------



## Nitroman (Oct 4, 2013)

Getting back to the original post of Adobe hack - i'm sure plenty of Adobe customers are pretty pi**ed ...

The Adobe email merely apologised and suggested users changed all their password and username protected accounts that use the same info. 

This could be almost every web account for some people !!!!! 

For this amount of hassle, i'd expect free Creative Cloud for at least twelve months for all customers !


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 4, 2013)

janmaxim said:


> Nitroman said:
> 
> 
> > This could be almost every web account for some people !!!!!
> ...



Yah nice one bud, blame the victim and not the perpetrator. It's a scandel when we are encouraged to put our trust in a corportation's security and then find that it is sub standard and is so bad that it puts their trusted customers at risk. Adobe have failed in their duty of care....end of story. They are not worthy to host cloud based data solutions with a leaky account control. It underlines a poor management and coding culture within the Adobe corporation.


----------



## pato (Oct 4, 2013)

What I actually find worse is the theft of the source code and the "probably not manipulated source code" of some of their products (ColdFusion and Acrobat Writer as far as is known). This will mean very very sophisticated security issues and hacks for the affected products.


----------



## wsgroves (Oct 4, 2013)

So let me get this straight. If you did not get the email from adobe about it, then your particular info was not compromised? Maybe I got lucky for once because I never got a email about it.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 4, 2013)

fragilesi said:


> wsgroves said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight. If you did not get the email from adobe about it, then your particular info was not compromised? Maybe I got lucky for once because I never got a email about it.
> ...



You could call NSA and ask....


----------



## westr70 (Oct 4, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > wsgroves said:
> ...




+2


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 4, 2013)

Adobe's products, historically, have been very commonly pirated. Why are people surprised that their security was breached? If they can't lock down their software, it shouldn't come as a surprise that they can't lock down access to their customers accounts.


----------



## daltech (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the link Diane.

I got an email this morning at 2:04am EDT, my password was reset. I have now reset it.

I'm a bit worried about my credit card though !? I think I'll call my bank and report the card as stolen, that way they will cancel it and issue a new one with a new number, just to be on the safe side !?


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Oct 4, 2013)

Beyond the standard form letter apology I received, I would like to know what measures Adobe has taken (obviously they won't get too specific and tip their hand for the next hacker) to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 4, 2013)

JaxPhotographer said:


> Beyond the standard form letter apology I received, I would like to know what measures Adobe has taken (obviously they won't get too specific and tip their hand for the next hacker) to prevent this from happening again.



They've decided to remove all encryption and store customer data on open servers. That way, hackers will not be tempted, as there'll be nothing to hack.


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Oct 4, 2013)

> They've decided to remove all encryption and store customer data on open servers. That way, hackers will not be tempted, as there'll be nothing to hack.



Thanks Neuro, you have given me peace of mind going forward with Adobe, maybe I will give them my bank accounts now too


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> JaxPhotographer said:
> 
> 
> > Beyond the standard form letter apology I received, I would like to know what measures Adobe has taken (obviously they won't get too specific and tip their hand for the next hacker) to prevent this from happening again.
> ...



Ha! Hilarious!


----------



## ME (Oct 4, 2013)

I received the email this morning from Adobe. How wonderful. I am already paranoid because the dept of revenue in my state-South Carolina--was hacked last year. The government offered free credit monitoring for all residents believed to be in danger (most residents). I say "free" , but of course us taxpayers will ultimately foot the bill for it. I do use a different password on everything. No need to make it any easer for hackers (as my slack state gov did). :'(


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 4, 2013)

Web sites, iphones, everything connected to the internet can get hacked. It is no surprise. There are just too many possible ways to take control. More and more, its happening via external tablets, notebooks, and the like that are brought into the workplace with a virus. Then there are people who do it maliciously because they are unhappy with their boss. If a system administrator does it, everything is potentially a loss.

That's why a question asking what are they going to do is meaningless. First, they have to find out how the system was compromised, and then plug the leak. There will be another in the future.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 4, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Thanks for the link! Great start for their "cloud" business model ;D



Yep...yet another good reason *NOT *to go with creative cloud.

They don't have a copy of my credit card number for the CS6 Production Suite I bought....

And it isn't like Adobe to now, has been the maven for computer security in the past, with the Flash bugs, etc...so, why would you trust them with your credit card info.

C


----------



## ONeill (Oct 5, 2013)

Bugger. And I just signed up yesterday. And I've just got the email. Wouldn't you have thought...


----------



## meli (Oct 6, 2013)

It appears that the breach of Adobe’s data occurred in early August of this year but it is possible that the breach was ongoing earlier.

http://gigaom.com/2013/10/04/adobe-source-code-breech-its-bad-real-bad/

Given that the source code is out, it might be a really good idea to stop using adobe's pdf reader.

The irony is that someone using pirated photoshop is actually safer than someone on the cloud.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 7, 2013)

meli said:


> It appears that the breach of Adobe’s data occurred in early August of this year but it is possible that the breach was ongoing earlier.
> 
> http://gigaom.com/2013/10/04/adobe-source-code-breech-its-bad-real-bad/
> 
> ...



I know a lot of pros who buy legit copies to cover their license and then source cracked copies to use...
I keep my LR up to date, but I'm quite happy with Photoshop CS4. I don't see the pressure or need to update just because it's new or shiny. There aren't many new features in the new versions, but Adobe keep locking pople into their RAW converter by releasing profiles for the newer cameras only. I don't see any technical reason why Adobe wouldn't support a 5DIII or 1Dx for CS4? It's purely a marketing decision and actually quite synical...it's no wonder many photographers don't trust Adobe!


----------

